# d20 Steampunk/Mars play-by-post



## Desdichado (Jun 11, 2003)

Check out this thread for a description of the setting as it's shaping up -- this is a chance not just to play PBP but also to help me develop the setting!

Replies can be made on this thread (to keep it on the first page, of course!) but to be considered for the game, you'll need to e-mail me directly (e-mail is in my profile.)

I'm only looking for about 4ish players, and I want folks that can commit to posting regularly (5-6 days per week) as PBP games can really fall apart if interest doesn't remain steady.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 11, 2003)

Sign me up, JD.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 12, 2003)

What's your best e-mail to use, Bullroarer?


----------



## drquestion (Jun 12, 2003)

I just sent you an e- mail, but I figured I'd put up a post here, too.

drquestion


----------



## Mystic_23 (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey, Joshua,

I'd be interested in trying this out.  I have always liked cyberpunk/steampunk, and it sounds like you have an interesting concept going.  If you need to reach me, email me at jpbye55555@hotmail.com

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Stockdale (Jun 13, 2003)

Ditto the good doctor's comment.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 14, 2003)

OK, assuming everyone is around; I've got four players.  Barsoomcore, you're AWOL though -- you ought there?  I sent an e-mail to the address you have in your profile here, but I'm not sure it's an account you actually use regularly?


----------



## Stockdale (Jun 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 18, 2003)

OK, I thought I had four players, but only two of them have actually ever showed up at my ezboard site.  Chime in with an e-mail if you're interested -- I'm recruiting up to two more.  Or if the original two AWOL folks want to still play, you're welcome to chime in too, of course!


----------



## keain (Jun 24, 2003)

If there's still room, I'd be interested.  In most cases, I'll only be able to post weekdays (all 5).


----------



## doghead (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll email in a mo', just wanted to throw my hat in if the floor is still open.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 18, 2003)

OK, had a lot of responses, but for whatever reason we've only actually got three players that showed up and made characters and all that.  I'll take another one or two if anyone's still interested.


----------



## doghead (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey

I had almost forgotten about this when I got the email notification (which is why its a good idea to suscribe to a thread). I was going to post up an apology and cry off, as I have just started in a couple of ther games as well as one of my own. But, I started checking out some of the links (I don't remember them being there, I must of missed them the first time). I must admit that I am tempted.

I have just read through the Gaming Discussion thread, but havn't had a chance to look at the "bloodlines" site. From the former it looks like the setting is still under deveopment, or have you moved to the production stage? There are a number of threads on the latter site. Which one would best get me up to date on where you are?

cheers

the head of the dog


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 19, 2003)

We are actually playing with three characters right now; the threads that have a character name and then I: Prologue are actual game threads.  The others are items including how to create your character and some basic background on the setting.  You can read any of those without spoiling anything easily enough.


----------



## doghead (Aug 20, 2003)

OK Thanks

I will have a look around when I get some time. It might not be until the weekend, but I will get back to either way.

cheers

the head of the dog


----------

